# Carb identification and problem



## kensoldgoat (Apr 28, 2013)

My 69 GTO WAS numbers correct. I took it to a local repair shop and they replaced the carburetor without telling me first. A Quadrajet 7042944 KH 2801 was installed and the old carb was traded in as the core. I can decode everything but the "9". Can anyone give me a heads up on the "9" code? Also, there is an opening on the top of the carburetor that I can't explain and a 3/8 tube connection near top drivers side of carb that is not connected to anything. The carb is not adjusted properly and is running extremely rich. So, the questions are, what is the "9", what is the top opening, what is the 3/8 tube connect, what could be the "richness" problem, (the guy said that he had the carb tuned). Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I would demand my carb back, any reputable shop would have called you first.
This is why you don't let hacks work on classic cars, most of them are just parts replacers. 
They should have had the original carb rebuilt.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I think you have a mix of carb parts as it is most likely a rebuilt carb. The main body appears/seems to be a 1972 Buick while the top is a 1975 & later piece as indicated by the tube/fitting where you don't have any hose hooked up - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qaSCe0QDe4 explained at the 2:50 minute point of the video. This port was connected to the charcoal canister used for emission controls on the 1975 and later cars of that era.

It appears to be a Buick carb - CK52 carburetor kit for Rochester Quadrajet 4MV 

According to Cliff Ruggle's site Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Quadrajet Part Numbers - Carburetor Numbers - Carb Rebuilding, Quadrajet Rebuild Kits, Bushing Kits - Parts, it is a 1970-1975 carb "704", "2" is supposed to be the year, "9" is supposed to denote the type of carb -which there is no "9" (mght it represent a service replacement carb?), "4" is the division which is Buick, last "4" is transmission with even numbers being automatic.

The "KH" seems to be the plant at which the carb was made.

The "2801" appears to be the date of production, the first 3 are the day of the year, 280th day, the last digit is the year, 1971.

So, do you have a late model 1971 production carb that would have technically been used on the 1972 model year car?

Here is a picture that seems to have a similar top as yours -which is a Buick carb. JET Performance 32002, JET Modified Streetmaster Rochester Quadrajet - Q-Jet Carburetors | JET Performance

So, my best guess at this point, throwing out the in question "9", is that your carb main body is a 1972 model year Buick Q-jet manufactured in late 1971 topped by a later 1975 emissions style top.:thumbsup:

I think I'd be shooting the mechanic. I'd want to know where he bought the carb and get my core back from that source if possible. Most states have laws to protect consumers who have their cars worked on. Did you get an estimate? Did the mechanic notify you of the replacement carb? Check out the tips near the bottom of the page here What To Know Before You Visit An Auto Repair Shop - ABC News


----------



## kensoldgoat (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I did try to get the old carb back but it had already gotten into the "system" which would be like trying to retrieve something within the "Raiders of the Lost Ark" warehouse. I have started to look for the correct carb because I simply can not get this carb to "tune". And yes, I am angry but at this point and my age I need to maintain my serenity and sanity so I have to roll with the punches. I will update this post if I make progress on the tune.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

kensoldgoat said:


> Thanks guys. I did try to get the old carb back but it had already gotten into the "system" which would be like trying to retrieve something within the "Raiders of the Lost Ark" warehouse. I have started to look for the correct carb because I simply can not get this carb to "tune". And yes, I am angry but at this point and my age I need to maintain my serenity and sanity so I have to roll with the punches. I will update this post if I make progress on the tune.


At the very least I would file a complaint with the B.A.R., by doing nothing you are allowing this clown to do the same thing to the next guy.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Try Cliff at Cliffs High Performance. He also has a Qjet forum that is relatively active and they may have a lead on the correct replacement carb for your car. I have a 1968 Qjet from a Buick GS 350 on my GTO that I rebuilt with one of Cliffs kits. It works great but is also a complete 68 factory original unit. I agree with the other comments here that it looks like someone used a later style air horn on a 1972 GS carb for your rebuilt unit. That would call into question if you have the correct metering rods, jets, and needle and seat. I bet that's why is running rough. Cliff' shop could get you the right parts while you search for a correct Pontiac carb. Sorry about your experience but hopefully you get it sorted.


----------

